# Problème son sur Powerbook G4



## MaxouMac (11 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Je possède un powerbook G4 12' 1.5GHz et 1,25 Go de Ram.
Ce matin en voulant écouter de la musique, impossible d'avoir de son, j'ai donc rallumé la bête sans résultat.
Dans les préférences systèmes, il est marqué "aucun périphériques de sortie détecté".
La carte son m'aurait-t-elle laché sans prévenir?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## meskh (11 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

Et si tu branches un casque dans la prise casque, arrives tu à entendre quelque chose ?


----------



## MaxouMac (11 Octobre 2008)

Nan, j'avais essayer également mais rien à faire.
Ah oui au fait, je tiens à rajouter qu'au démarrage j'ai bien la petite musique.


----------



## meskh (11 Octobre 2008)

Alors quand tu regardes en face de ta sortie casque ( jack 3,5mm), vois tu une lumière rouge ?
Car cela voudrait dire que tu as activé la sortie optique, et cela coupe les enceintes de ta machine


----------



## MaxouMac (11 Octobre 2008)

Euh non je ne vois pas de lumière rouge


----------



## meskh (11 Octobre 2008)

Ca sent le SAV ton affaire là ....


----------



## MaxouMac (11 Octobre 2008)

En étant plus précis, c'est à dire?


----------



## meskh (11 Octobre 2008)

Et bien, cela peut etre une panne en fait.
Mais il devrait y avoir d'autres réponses, je ne te donne que mon avis...


----------



## MaxouMac (11 Octobre 2008)

D'accord, merci bien pour ta réponse alors.
J'en attends d'autres.


----------

